# Help Narrowing it Down



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey all! As I await the large boating/kayak sail in March, I am finalizing my list for everything I need and I would appreciate some help. I have absolutely ZERO experience with a fishfinder. So, I could use some input. I am looking for a fishfinder with a GPS and that I can split screen with DSI and regular sonar. I liked the Lowrance Hook 4, but after further research it seems that it doesn't have great reviews. I could definitely use some advice.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a Hook4 and I have no complaints. The clarity & detail are amazing. Of course I upgraded from a 1993 model Hummingbird Wide Eye so it's like comparing Pac-Man to Madden NFL, but I am very pleased with it. Mine is mounted at my feet and I can see it plenty clear with sonar & DI split, but if I have sonar/dsi/chart split, the DI is a little harder to see fish. A 5" screen probably would be better for that view being so far away.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

rwh said:


> I have a Hook4 and I have no complaints. The clarity & detail are amazing. Of course I upgraded from a 1993 model Hummingbird Wide Eye so it's like comparing Pac-Man to Madden NFL, but I am very pleased with it. Mine is mounted at my feet and I can see it plenty clear with sonar & DI split, but if I have sonar/dsi/chart split, the DI is a little harder to see fish. A 5" screen probably would be better for that view being so far away.


So what is the difference between the Hook 4, Hook 4x, Elite 4 DSI (I've seen the Elite 4 DSI online, but not in stores), etc...

Also is there any substantial difference that I am not seeing between the Hook 4 and Hook 5, other than screen size and a slightly better resolution on the 5. Is there anything that I may learn is better once I become accustomed to a fishfinder?


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Hook 4 = 2d sonar, DSI & Chart plotter
Hook 4x = 2d sonar & DSI - No Chart plotter
Elite 4 DSI = DSI & Chart plotter - no 2d sonar

The Hook series are basically the Elite re-branded. No difference in functionality. The only difference between the Hook 4 and 5 is the screen size. It's all really personal preference and what type of fishing you do. I find myself using all 3 functions for various reasons. Haven't used the DSI to it's full potential yet, but I plan to fish artificial reefs this year more and I expect that it will shine then.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Ok sounds good. Thank You!


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Got Fish? said:


> Hey all! As I await the large boating/kayak sail in March, I am finalizing my list for everything I need and I would appreciate some help. I have absolutely ZERO experience with a fishfinder. So, I could use some input. I am looking for a fishfinder with a GPS and that I can split screen with DSI and regular sonar. I liked the Lowrance Hook 4, but after further research it seems that it doesn't have great reviews. I could definitely use some advice.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Where when and who is having this large sale? Just got a 2016 135 ride on clearance and need to outfit it.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Dick's has their large sale in mid-March and I remember reading a thread on a different forum a few weeks ago that said to keep an eye on all online kayak/outdoor companies (ACK, Backcountry, etc.), because they usually have pretty good sales around late march/early april. Also your big box stores will have spring sales in april-ish. You can call the big box's near you and they will tell you when there annual/bi-annual sales are.

Congrats on that ride, thats a nice looking yak!


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks. 
Was already bad off with the spring fever. Now am literally like a kid before Christmas waiting on 55° water.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Same, but at least it gives us something fishing related to do lol! I'm extra excited because this is my first yak and can't wait for the good times ahead! If you find any good deals post them up!


----------

